# G - G - B



## acls (Dec 5, 2010)

Green glass bottles, of course.

 Picasso had his blue period.  I am going through my green glass period.  For the longest time I didn't really appreciate these gems.  Lately, it seems to be all I am adding to my collection.

 Enjoy.[]


----------



## acls (Dec 5, 2010)

It would be very cool to see everyone's GGB's.  If you got 'em, please post 'em.


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 5, 2010)

nice bottles. always like the strike. really like the snatch, great eye catcher. got any info on it?


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been addicted to green bottles since the beginning. It was the reason I bought my third and fourth bottles, a swimsuit 7-up and a hillbilly Mountain Dew (though admittedly there was a true brand connection with that one as well having been a fan of the drink my entire life).

 We'll start with my absolute favorite green bottle, the Vansant, VA Lonesome Pine Beverages. This is the only true green bottle I've found from this brand, and they should have made more, because it just works.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

Next would have to be the Blue Ridge Beverages bottle with it's combination of acl and a unique bottle design.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

Another proud member of my collection is this Rock Cliff Ginger Ale from Rock, WV, this is the earlier acl design for the brand. It's just so odd, but very eye catching.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course I can't be more excited then when I find a green bottle paired with my other love big bottles. This Rock Cliff Ginger Ale sports the more familiar acl design of the brand, but adds it to a 24oz size.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

This bottle is another of those that the simplicity really sets it off, this acl design seems to be the first one that was designed for the Sunrise Bottling Company of Tazewell, VA thus is why it is so simplistic as it was almost unchanged since it's first acl until the final bottle was produced twenty years later.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

Another good one is the Blue Ridge Ginger Ale which predates the brand being turned into a beverages line in 1957, which the bottle posted above is a part of. It is a great little design.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

Though it didn't start out on a green bottle, actually the first acls were this design on an amber bottle, green just seems more appropriate for the flagship brand of Tri-City Beverages. No green bottle collection can be without a Dr. Enuf, it's the Staff of Life after all.  






 Don't want to be a thread hog so I only showed some of my favorite green bottles that weren't national brands. I love the swimsuit design 7-Up bottles, the Rums Dry with the barrel is a great bottle, green really sets off both the Mission Beverages and the Nesbitts bottles, and when you get down to it almost everything looks better in green. It can even change the most mind numbingly boring bottle into an awesome item, including swirl Pepsi bottles. If you can tell Green is my favorite color of bottle. Blue is my actual favorite color but they don't make soda bottles in blue much.


----------



## nksave40 (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the graba gazzosa and the snatch they are both from my hometown of New Kensington from the adams bottling co and they are both high on my want list.


----------



## nksave40 (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok I couldn't resist here's more from my collection.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

More including two Sunny Isles variations, and a huge 1952 Canada Dry from Bristol, Tenn.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

A small taste from the Mountain Dew immitator collection. Yeah that's right the same impulse which prompted me to buy my first hillbilly Mountain Dew promted two whole collections, the Mountain Dew Collection and the Dew Imitators collection. I know Sun Drop actually pre-dates Dew, I gotta call the collection something and Dew competition doesn't tell the whole story of the huge amounts of imitators that arose on the heels of Dew's popularity, but I make a point on the page containing this collection on my site that Sun Drop came first to the Orange Lemonade game.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 5, 2010)

My green bottle passion doesn't just stop at acls, I have a desire for green deco and embossed soda bottles as well.


----------



## acls (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice nksave and morbious.  Thanks for playing along.  

 Nksave, the SNATCH and the GRAB are a couple of my favorites as well.  That Adam's Family looking hand on the GRAB bottle is so odd that it's great.  

 Morbious, I agree that the LONESOME PINE is a stunner.  It's probably the most elegant 1 color ACL out there.

 Bubbasdad, nksave already answered part of your question.  The SNATCH is from New Kennsington, PA.  It's a 7 ounce, and I believe it is dated 1946 (I've never felt very comfortable with dating bottles).  It's a fun little bottle.  

 Anyone else have some GGBs they'd be willing to share?


----------



## Rossbottle (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the green bottles!  Just picked up a Dr. Enuf bottle last week.


----------



## Dean (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

 I just had to get my 2 favorite G - G - B bottles on here and I should have some more to post tomorrow that are out in the shop.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Again,
 These were easy to get from the shop.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## simpleman (Dec 6, 2010)

A few of my G-G-B's.
 .


----------



## digdug (Dec 6, 2010)

A few Greens of mine


----------



## fishnuts (Dec 6, 2010)

Off we go into the wild blue, er, green yonder.  Green Airplane subset.
 Three color *Lift*.
*Sky Hi*, with the tiniest airplane of all airplane bottles
*Leonards* 7 oz. on green.
 Enjoy!


----------



## fishnuts (Dec 6, 2010)

Tired of all these green sevens...

 The wacky *Hey Day*  guy in12 oz.
*Wood River Club* in 24 oz.
*Carolina Moon*, one of my favorites...orange and yellow were meant for green glass, imho.


----------



## fishnuts (Dec 6, 2010)

Classy folks on green.

 D J's Favorite  is a 7.5 oz, no city.
 Rainbow Fizzer, Memphis


----------



## fishnuts (Dec 6, 2010)

Of course, it's *D J's Best*, but I'm sure one of those gals must have been his favorite.
 And, the *Sally Ann*.  


 Naturally, I stroke-fingered the wrong key and published a page incomplete.
 I advise all of you to cut your salty foods intake to prevent high blood pressure...and stroke.
 Take it from me...it ain't fun having one or recuperating from one.


----------



## T D (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are a few Gee Gee Bees from my collection.  Let's do this by paint color...after these two

 Matt and I like these- Squeeze from Adams Mass. and Brooklyn


----------



## T D (Dec 6, 2010)

now by color... gold? and white / gold and orange

 Mixer Man- one of my all time favorites, A bunch of these came for sell on ebay a few years back- haven't seen one since
 Simba- common bottle, is technically a tri color...
 Spizz-  how many white and orange bottles on green glass do you see?


----------



## T D (Dec 6, 2010)

another cool color combo.  Blue and yellow on green glass


----------



## T D (Dec 6, 2010)

another favorite 7 oz- Dossin's Set Up.  Set Up is embossed on the shoulder


----------



## T D (Dec 6, 2010)

A couple of commons, but great colors- Red, white, and yellow


----------



## T D (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally a couple of rare ones- Red, white, and blue.  How many other r,w, &bl are there out there??


----------



## T D (Dec 6, 2010)

yep, Grant the Carolina Moon is one of the best looking bottles there is.  I'm still looking for the right one[:-]


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  digdug
> 
> A few Greens of mine


 
 What year is your Cheer-up and would you be interested in parting with that one?


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> Finally a couple of rare ones- Red, white, and blue.  How many other r,w, &bl are there out there??


 
 Awesome that Blue Anchor has the same bottle design of a Pocahontas Beverages from my area. I'd never seen another of that design before.

 I've been wanting one of those Carolina Moons for a while.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 6, 2010)

I like green glass bottles too. (They match my eyes )  [:-]  Lol 

 Here's my latest acquisition, and new best friend ... meet "Harold"  It was bottled in three different locations - Parker, Arizona - Phoenix, Arizona - Los Angeles, California. Likely mine is from Parker because I purchased it in that area. (Which is near Lake Havasu City, AZ. / The London Bridge).

 Harold's Customized Beverages - Owens-Illinois - 1942 - (Red & White w/ cactus on label).


----------



## BMac (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 6, 2010)

Additional note: (And Bottle).

 My Harold's bottle says it comes in various flavors. And even though I have never had a fruit flavor from a green bottle, the thought of it seems strange to me. I think there is a brain-connection of some kind with drinking a flavor like grape and being able to see the purple color at the same time. I think drinking grape or strawberry from a green bottle would send my taste buds and brain into a tail-spin.

 Here is another of my favorites, and the only one of these "Tom Tucker's" in green I have ever seen.

 Tom Tucker - Glenshaw Glass Co. - 1946 - Mint Flavor  (Which gets a "yuck" in my flavor rating). [:'(]


----------



## sodapops (Dec 6, 2010)

I love G-G-B, BUT! its so hard to find green glass bottles from Oklahoma. They almost none and extremly hard to find. As a matter of fact while I'm writing this I cant think of a one from Oklahoma.[] Anyone know of any?


----------



## nksave40 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sodapopbob I have one just like yours but it has a little fading on the southern style part other than that it is nice I picked it up for 1$ this summer. I agree with you on the mint being nasty they still sell tom tucker mint ginger ale at the local market by my house. Here is a pick of my green tom tucker.


----------



## nksave40 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are a few other G-G-B bottles i have in my collection.
 Paper label Mission ginger ale.





 A pair of mountain valley water 64 ozers.




 A pair of virginia dare 32 ozers from New Kensington PA.




 A pair of Red ribbon 32 oz from Natrona PA.




 and a kickapoo joy juice red and yellow label.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

Does this count? I know it's kind of old, blank slug in front.. but not the usual color of a tallboy blob..[]


----------



## acls (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow.  Look at all this participation.  I love it.  Amazing pics everyone.  Keep 'em comin'.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 6, 2010)

Howdy again podners ~

 Thisin's for all of ya'all Texakin's out there. I'ma grapefruit drink from 1948, and am a purfect mixer with gin, but not vodka, cuz vodka is from ... well, ya know - not Texas.  []   Plus I'm green. You know, like "green around the gills." And I have some yeller on my label too. You know, like Old Yeller. Member him? And did'ya know one of the pup's Old Yeller papa'd was named "Savage Sam?"

 Adios Gringos (Gringo means "green" in Spanish).

 SPBOB ... a.k.a. Goofy Grapefruit (with a gulp of gin).


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

There's more than one of these out there....... and I got em both.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## epackage (Dec 8, 2010)

Not much green in what I collect but here's what I do have, the first 3 are all half gallon sodas from M. Singer & Son and the next two are a Brookdale Bev. 7oz and a Henslers from Newark that I can't get a good pic of for some reason, it is the greatest Granny Smith Apple green...just hard to capture the color.....Jim


----------



## epackage (Dec 8, 2010)

and my favorite green bottle....


----------



## acls (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice green glass everyone.  It was nice to see a few non ACLs thrown in the mix too.  It looks like this thread is winding down.  Thanks to all who participated.  It was fun to see all your bottle pics.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2010)

Lime Cola


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2010)

.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2010)

.


----------



## logueb (Dec 10, 2010)

.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 10, 2010)

acls ~

 Nice thread ya did here. I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in a ...  A - G - B ... thread?

                                         "AMBER GLASS (ACL) BOTTLES"

 No doubt there are a lot less amber brown acls, most of which would likely be rootbeer's. But it might be interesting to see what we come up with. ???

 SPBOB


----------



## acls (Dec 10, 2010)

You read my mind Bob.  I already have a title for it ready to go.  Just have to take a picture of a handful of ambers first.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 10, 2010)

10-4 ... Roger ... Wil-co ... Standing by.  []


----------



## bottleopop (Dec 24, 2010)

Greening up for the holidays.....

 From left to right, 
 a peculiar orange crush from Allentown, PA,
 Epping from Lexington, KY,
 Plecks from Lake Preston, SD,
 Red Fox ginger ale from Providence, RI,
 and Broadway Dry ginger ale from New York, NY


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here are a few of my favorites, 1st is a Buffalo Rock in green.


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 25, 2010)

Natural Set Up...Orange & White on green looks nice...


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's one I wish I had but all I got is the picture...If anyone wants to part with one please let me know...Thanks, Don


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 25, 2010)

How about a Quiky...Check out the shape of the bottle...sexxxyyyy...haha


----------



## Dean (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's a rare Arkansas green on the bay:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320633858763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 Good luck,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here is a Sprig bottled by Nesbitt's...Red & White on Green...


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 25, 2010)

And last are three that sure add color to any collection...Merry Christmas...


----------



## T D (Dec 26, 2010)

> Here is a Sprig bottled by Nesbitt's...Red & White on Green...


 

 seeing the Sprig made me think WAY BACK to when I first started collecting.  The super common Sun Drop with the red and white label on the green glass was one of my early favorites.  Cool color combo...


----------



## Anthonicia (Dec 26, 2010)

We have all seen it b4, but it's my absolute favorite!


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah yeah you have a Barney and Allie. We've all seen it before. LOL!


----------



## celerycola (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Decos

 18 oz Polly Pop MO
 28 Scheu MI


----------



## celerycola (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Decos

 Vess MD
 Spring Tonic MA
 Broadway Dry NY
 Yoo Hoo NJ
 Fleck's SD
 Lake's Celery MS


----------



## celerycola (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Decos

 Victoria Ginger Ale OH
 Coke Indian KS
 Hi Grade CA
 Midwest Pale Dry IL
 Red Fox RI
 Miner's 8 sided PA


----------



## celerycola (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Decos

 Bludwine NY
 Sunny Brook Peanut VA
 Fayette's WV
 Big Boy NC
 Orange Crush NH


----------



## celerycola (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Decos

 Aunt Ida LA
 Coke NDNR Canada
 Bamboo Ale GA
 Brands TX
 Kramer PA


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

i really like the greens heres some of mine


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

2


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

3


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

4


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

5


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

5


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

Indian Casco soda from Portland Maine.  Some are embossed Coca Cola some are not.  Comes in aqua, green and clear.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a hard one to find soda from Gardiner Maine.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

This is a green Goodwill bottle from Massachusetts.  This was a fund raiser bottle for the Goodwill camp, the same people that have the thrift stores and work programs today.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

Hard to find Pepsi tropic surf


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 5


 
 Sunny Isles? Be that from where I thinks it's from?


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## Dean (Jan 2, 2011)

> Here's a rare Arkansas green on the bay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320633858763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Good luck,


 
 This little green ACL goes cheap at $337.20


----------

